# Important Rules



## kruizer (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 25, 2020)

Ha-ha! So true....and funny! ... and sad at the same time.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 25, 2020)

She's great, right up there with the morning press briefing. RAY


----------



## sandyut (Apr 25, 2020)

that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 25, 2020)

That was AWESOME! The Surgeon General pulled one of those contradictory statements when he said "Stop buying masks. They won't protect you from the coronavirus, and the healthcare workers need them to stay safe." I cannot type what came out of my mouth the instant I heard that remark. Then, literally the next day, we were told to wear masks by the CDC.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 25, 2020)

She says it all......
LOL
Gary


----------



## negolien (Apr 26, 2020)

Let me give you my can of I don't care...


----------

